# Anywhere with a similar feel to Arabian Ranches?



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

We are moving to Dubai in January and, having spent a month at Arabian Ranches a couple of years ago, I really liked it and think I would enjoy living there. What I particularly liked was the lovely Spanish Colonial style Clubhouse and the Ranches Restaurant with its terrace overlooking the golf course, and I really liked the British/European feel of the place. It would be easy not to look anywhere else and just look for a villa there to live but I wonder if there is anywhere else with a similar feel we should be looking at? We want somewhere with a good social life built around the community. My husband plays golf and I would like to learn so need to be near a golf course. He will be commuting to Riyadh each week, not working in Dubai (except at home), so location is not a particular issue. We are in our fifties, no children with us.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Meadows and Lakes


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Victory Heights.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you for info re Meadows, Lakes and Victory Heights. Do you know if they have a clubhouse with licensed restaurant?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lakes does but from what I recall the food is nothing memorable!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

expatsue said:


> Thank you for info re Meadows, Lakes and Victory Heights. Do you know if they have a clubhouse with licensed restaurant?


The Montgomery clubhouse is nice and right there at the Meadows and it serves.


----------



## MRBXX (Nov 9, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> The Montgomery clubhouse is nice and right there at the Meadows and it serves.


ya right on the ball ..


----------



## snoopsi443 (Nov 17, 2013)

try the villas near jumierah golf estate!


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes I was watching Henrik Stenson win the Race to Dubai today at Jumeirah Golf Estates so looked it up on the map. I see Victory Heights is nearby too. Lots to check out


----------

